

BitLegacy - Bitcoin inheritance service - joemocquant
http://bitlegacyservice.com

======
tarikjn
This is an idea Joe and I came up with tonight after almost dying from
accidental carbon monoxide poisoning, would love to get the feedback from the
Hacker News community.

